# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Мой сайтик с музоном...

## zaycev

Минирекламка: можете качать музыку у меня на сайте: http://batanov.net.ru
Cайт пока работает не в полную силу, на дизайн тоже не смотрите, просто заниматься им в полную силу пока некогда. Вся музыка альбомами добавляется в архив и заливается на известный всем русский файлообменник ifolder. 
Оффтоп: надеюсь в том разделе поместил сайт с музыкой, и не последует никакого предупреждения. Если не туда, то перенесите тему в нужный раздел...

----------


## KARABASS

приколый сайтец это Двигла dataLife?

----------


## zaycev

Да, это dataLife. Правда пока старенькая версия... 
Как хостера сменю, будет стоять последняя версия, и тогда более сильнее займусь раскруткой....

----------


## Adik_UA

> Да, это dataLife. Правда пока старенькая версия... 
> Как хостера сменю, будет стоять последняя версия, и тогда более сильнее займусь раскруткой....


неработаит

----------


## Titan

какие стили-направления музыки представлены ?

----------


## zaycev

Есть много стилей и направлений. Мы пытаемся собрать всё известные и малоизвестные.
Пополнение музыки происходит практически каждый день.
Мы рады стараться для Вас!

----------


## vip.life

=)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) сайтик тоже хочююююю )

----------


## b2error_cl

порадовал сайтег - в заклады! ;)

----------

